# Took the 1989 Evinrude 15 HP Model E15ECEC out for a run....



## Sgt. Stiglitz (Aug 26, 2011)

Took the 1989 Evinrude 15 HP Model E15ECEC out for a run today before the monsoons popped up. Over 20.0 MPH with me, (200 lbs) the dog (74lbs) and 6 gallons of gas. My mods weigh about 150 lbs, That's aluminum, 15/32 plywood, carpet and seats and fittings. The motor starts off a small jetski/motorcycle 12 volt battery. If I didn't have the Bimni up, I could have picked up a few more miles an hour  It's way too hot, around a 108 degrees to run around without it #-o The Motor runs great and I love the electric start. 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=20957

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=15880


----------



## krawler (Aug 26, 2011)

Adjust your bimini top so that when your going 20mph the top is parallel to the water. In your pictures, it looks like it's leaning back a little.


----------



## PATRIOT2 (Aug 26, 2011)

That's about the right speed for all that weight. Good looking rig. I get about 22-26 mph on the same size motor (1986 Nissan NS15B-1) with no dog and a 9.5 pitch prop (8.5 is stock). I'm with you on the 108 degrees. I was over on Lake Mojave last week in 102 degrees during the day but it got down to 67 at night on the water. Good sleeping weather. Where were your pics taken? I'm not too familiar with the lakes around Tucson just the ones further north (Saguaro, Apache, Canyon, Roosevelt, Bartlett, Pleasant) and the ones along the Colorado River (Powell, Mead, Mojave, Havasu). 
BTW, I leave my top up all the time, even while towing, as it is parallel to the hull.


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz (Aug 27, 2011)

Saguaro Lake.................Prop is a 9"1/2X10".
.


----------



## Rock (May 6, 2012)

PATRIOT2 said:


> That's about the right speed for all that weight. Good looking rig. I get about 22-26 mph on the same size motor (1986 Nissan NS15B-1) with no dog and a 9.5 pitch prop (8.5 is stock). I'm with you on the 108 degrees. I was over on Lake Mojave last week in 102 degrees during the day but it got down to 67 at night on the water. Good sleeping weather. Where were your pics taken? I'm not too familiar with the lakes around Tucson just the ones further north (Saguaro, Apache, Canyon, Roosevelt, Bartlett, Pleasant) and the ones along the Colorado River (Powell, Mead, Mojave, Havasu).
> BTW, I leave my top up all the time, even while towing, as it is parallel to the hull.




what kind of top is that?


----------



## atuck593 (May 6, 2012)

Looks great. I would love to have electric start on my 18 hp pita to pull start every time but if I could ask where did you get that bimini top from?


----------



## Rock (May 9, 2012)

atuck593 said:


> Looks great. I would love to have electric start on my 18 hp pita to pull start every time but if I could ask where did you get that bimini top from?



x2...


----------



## PATRIOT2 (Jul 17, 2012)

Rock said:


> atuck593 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great. I would love to have electric start on my 18 hp pita to pull start every time but if I could ask where did you get that bimini top from?
> ...


Oh, my camper is a one-of-a-kind . . . made it myself out of 1/2 and 3/4" EMT conduit and a couple hundred snaps. Can't count the nights I've spent in it. Sleeps two.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 17, 2012)

You have done a wonderful job on that boat and you are right about the mods adding weight. Can see that from the way the boat sits statically. Now you just need to go and find a good vintage or antique Evinrude to crown that jewel you put together.........would look great!


----------

